# Twinbee Anime?



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 5, 2011)

Please tell me, I think it'd be a great idea to make one of these. 
If there are any, preferably on youtube, can you please tell me?


----------



## Ikki (May 5, 2011)

*TwinBee WinBee Hachibun-no-ichi Panic* and* Tulip Kaigan Monogatari? *are the 2 OVA that came out. I wikipedia'd 'em, you Google 'em.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 5, 2011)

It is not anywhere!!!


----------



## Recorderdude (May 5, 2011)

Shit, they made twinbee ovas?

If only they made an ova/anime for parodius...it would be hilarious.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 5, 2011)

NVM found it


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 5, 2011)

...but I can't watch it :|


----------

